# Got my Ariens, ready for winter!



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up my Ariens Platinum SHO 24" AX369 a few weeks ago. Thanks to this forum and all the online research i did, i knew exactly what snowblower i wanted before going to my local power equipment store. 

I'm looking forward to putting this beast to the test. Let's see what this winter brings, compared to last year! I'm prepared this time around. Here are a few pics of the orange beast...


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase PB617! You will most likely have a smile on your face ever time is snows this season.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

That baby is beautiful.. I have the same engine on my 2015 Platinum 30 and it is unstoppable. I can only imagine what it will do with a 24" bucket.

I much prefer the hand warmer switch on this years model to last years....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Beautiful, PB !! Welcome aboard !!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I much prefer the hand warmer switch on this years model to last years....


As do I. Nice and sleek, low profile.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Good one PB617

You'll love the Hand Warmers too!


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats on a beautiful machine! How did you find levelling the bucket to be?


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

I much prefer the hand warmer switch on this years model to last years....[/QUOTE]

I'm actually working with Ariens' customer support on seeing if I can order that switch. Mine didn't come with the warmers standard and I don't like the switch from the add on kit or how it was installed by the dealer.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow... that looks completely hoky.

Plus the switch isn't weatherproof so eventually water will get inside and ruin it.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Congratulations!! Such a nice machine


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to using this machine for many years. I chose the 24" because i will have to transport it to clean more than one property when we get hit with lots of snow, and the bigger engine will help with the EOD cleanup. 



kwk11 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful machine! How did you find levelling the bucket to be?


I haven't had to mess with it at all. I ordered it and had the shop build it for me. Will I have to make any adjustments to it? I'll see how it works out for me when i get to use it.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

You might, i had my dealer install mine and deliver it but i notice when i lift the bucket that one side touches the ground every so slightly sooner than the other. Im going to do the Auto Turn bucket adjustment anyway just to be sure. And check Tire pressure of course


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> You might, i had my dealer install mine and deliver it but i notice when i lift the bucket that one side touches the ground every so slightly sooner than the other. Im going to do the Auto Turn bucket adjustment anyway just to be sure. And check Tire pressure of course


Hmm, i'll have to check mine to see if it's leveled, and see if the auto turn needs any adjustments.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

the human equivalent of the Platinum 24


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

*New "Model"*

Gonna have to get me one of those - although I'd guess its bigger than a 24" "bucket".


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

JTD771 said:


> I much prefer the hand warmer switch on this years model to last years....


I'm actually working with Ariens' customer support on seeing if I can order that switch. Mine didn't come with the warmers standard and I don't like the switch from the add on kit or how it was installed by the dealer.[/QUOTE]

Yeah thats the same switch I have....


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

PB617 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to using this machine for many years. I chose the 24" because i will have to transport it to clean more than one property when we get hit with lots of snow, and the bigger engine will help with the EOD cleanup.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had to mess with it at all. I ordered it and had the shop build it for me. Will I have to make any adjustments to it? I'll see how it works out for me when i get to use it.


I'm pretty sure the front part of the machine is already together with the back half so the shop doesn't do anything with it. This adjustment is something I doubt most shops know or care about and is a result of poor assembly at the factory. I couldn't level mine using the Arien's instructional video, so I am going to try again using some strong force, just not sure what procedure I will use.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> I'm pretty sure the front part of the machine is already together with the back half so the shop doesn't do anything with it. This adjustment is something I doubt most shops know or care about and is a result of poor assembly at the factory. I couldn't level mine using the Arien's instructional video, so I am going to try again using some strong force, just not sure what procedure I will use.


Good to know. I'm going to check mine later tonight.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

PB617 said:


> Good to know. I'm going to check mine later tonight.


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Mine was fine from the dealer :wavetowel2:


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I'm actually working with Ariens' customer support on seeing if I can order that switch. Mine didn't come with the warmers standard and I don't like the switch from the add on kit or how it was installed by the dealer.


Yeah thats the same switch I have....[/QUOTE]

Stuofsci02 can you let us know if your able to get a part number and price for the rocker switch from Ariens? Id much rather have that than the metal switch?


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> Mine was fine from the dealer :wavetowel2:


ccasion14:

Ok, i just watched the video on the housing adjustment process, and now i see what you guys are talking about. Mine needs adjusting!


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuofsci02 can you let us know if your able to get a part number and price for the rocker switch from Ariens? Id much rather have that than the metal switch?[/QUOTE]

The part number I got from Ariens for the new style rocker switch is 04836700. David from Ariens noted there is a difference in the size of the hole required to mount it in the dash. When I inquired on price the response was: The price through Ariens is $18.66 but there might be other online retailers that have it for less.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

JTD771 said:


> Stuofsci02 can you let us know if your able to get a part number and price for the rocker switch from Ariens? Id much rather have that than the metal switch?


The part number I got from Ariens for the new style rocker switch is 04836700. David from Ariens noted there is a difference in the size of the hole required to mount it in the dash. When I inquired on price the response was: The price through Ariens is $18.66 but there might be other online retailers that have it for less.[/QUOTE]

I haven't installed my kit yet so would it just be a matter of cutting the correct hole size for the rocker switch and plugging in the supplied wires or are the connections on the underside of each switch different?


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't installed my kit yet so would it just be a matter of cutting the correct hole size for the rocker switch and plugging in the supplied wires or are the connections on the underside of each switch different?[/QUOTE]

I just ordered the part so I can't say for sure yet. From what David at Ariens said, only the hole size was different. Hoping it's plug and play after making the hole bigger.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Upon further looking, they appear to have the same connection underneath. I think im going to pull the trigger and get the rocker switch instead of the included metal one. It looks WAY better, has the on/off symbols and should handle snow on it better.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

PB617 said:


> ccasion14:
> 
> Ok, i just watched the video on the housing adjustment process, and now i see what you guys are talking about. Mine needs adjusting!


 Hey PB, I'm curious to know how you make out and if the video method worked for you.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> Hey PB, I'm curious to know how you make out and if the video method worked for you.


I haven't done it yet, but i will try it out later tonight and report back.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Congrats! Now start praying for snow.

I really wish I held out for one more year and got a Platinum 24 with the larger engine. The AX291 has been good enough, but I think the 369 would have completely erased the itch to upgrade.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> Hey PB, I'm curious to know how you make out and if the video method worked for you.


So i tried to adjust it as best as i could, and it looks like its still slightly off on one side. I'm not sure how much the bucket moved by loosening up those screws, cause it looked pretty well attached, if it moved at all. I adjusted the skids also. 

Maybe the tire preasure is off on that side? Hopefully its good enough and will work fine...



TheHolyCannoli said:


> Congrats! Now start praying for snow.
> 
> I really wish I held out for one more year and got a Platinum 24 with the larger engine. The AX291 has been good enough, but I think the 369 would have completely erased the itch to upgrade.


291cc? Thought last years were 306? They had a left over from last year that i believe had the 306 engine for $100 less, but i just had to have bigger engine, lol.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

PB617 said:


> So i tried to adjust it as best as i could, and it looks like its still slightly off on one side. I'm not sure how much the bucket moved by loosening up those screws, cause it looked pretty well attached, if it moved at all. I adjusted the skids also.
> 
> Maybe the tire preasure is off on that side? Hopefully its good enough and will work fine...
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back with an update!
I had another look at mine and just moving it around to different spots on the floor changed how it sat. So, I decided that it should be okay as is because readjusting didn't seem to do anything for me either. Could be tire pressure, but I doubt it unless they are far apart. One guy on here said his tires were different diameters and that's why his was out of wack!
Going to just wait for snow and see how it works, cheers.

Yes, last year's which I have is 306cc, 291cc is 2014 model yr.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats PB617... In all honesty, I hope you never have to use it.  But if you are that pumped to use it, you can come over to my house and clear my property any time... :biggrin:


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats on the platinum machine, it's a beast. I just got mine ready last night getting 5-9 right now around Chicago.

I would like to figure out how to go LED light with switch and make the hand warmers warmer, I think the light sucks up too much juice but other than that it's a beast


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Congrats PB617... In all honesty, I hope you never have to use it.  But if you are that pumped to use it, you can come over to my house and clear my property any time... :biggrin:


Lol, i wouldn't be too upset if don't get snow. Maybe a snow storm or two just to try it out.



Breathing Borla said:


> Congrats on the platinum machine, it's a beast. I just got mine ready last night getting 5-9 right now around Chicago.
> 
> I would like to figure out how to go LED light with switch and make the hand warmers warmer, I think the light sucks up too much juice but other than that it's a beast


Nice, that amount of snow should be a walk in the park. There's a pretty detailed thread on here on LED lighting.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering if the better rocking switch for the heated hand grips work it does. I went a little too hasty with the Dremel in the corners but i still like it better than the circular switch the heated grips come with. Tried em out and they work great. And in case anyone was wondering how thick the dash is. Its d#mn thick. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> In case anyone was wondering if the better rocking switch for the heated hand grips work it does. I went a little too hasty with the Dremel in the corners but i still like it better than the circular switch the heated grips come with. Tried em out and they work great. And in case anyone was wondering how thick the dash is. Its d#mn thick. Thanks for all the help


Nice machine. Love the pic of the heavy gauge Ariens dash panel, that is why I am strong proponent of Ariens build quality. They just seem to give you more bang for your buck when most other manufacturers seem to be cutting corners they are still using quality materials.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you don't want to take a Dremel to your panel you can get a cover for the toggle switch. ebay, amazon, auto parts store, ...

That plastic switch sure does look better though.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently sold my Toro and bought a 2016 Hydro Pro 32, the weather is too warm, don't know when I'll get a chance to use the new snow blower.


----------



## cloud (Nov 25, 2015)

*Swith*










Marine Boat Car 7PIN Blue Led ON OFF ON Rocker Switch DPDT Waterproof 12V 24V-in Rocker Switches from Electrical Equipment & Supplies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


$4.69 & free shipping could swicth for hand warmer now and LED later.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder if this is a 24"? It does have the 369cc engine. Nice to see one putting in some work! Mine is still on standby lol.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BASkIkdlDo6/


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> In case anyone was wondering if the better rocking switch for the heated hand grips work it does. I went a little too hasty with the Dremel in the corners but i still like it better than the circular switch the heated grips come with. Tried em out and they work great. And in case anyone was wondering how thick the dash is. Its d#mn thick. Thanks for all the help



I haven't installed the rocker switch on mine to replace the toggle that came with the hand warmers. What size hole did you end up having to cut out of the dash panel? I May have to pick another spot instead of cutting around the hole that is already there if the new hole is going to be too large.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

There was no snow 3' out past the garage door. Just a drift job...  



PB617 said:


> I wonder if this is a 24"? It does have the 369cc engine. Nice to see one putting in some work! Mine is still on standby lol.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BASkIkdlDo6/


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

JTD771 said:


> I haven't installed the rocker switch on mine to replace the toggle that came with the hand warmers. What size hole did you end up having to cut out of the dash panel? I May have to pick another spot instead of cutting around the hole that is already there if the new hole is going to be too large.


I basically put traced the bottom of the switch carefully on a piece of paper, and then i cut the hole a little smaller than that. Better to go smaller than too large. Fit just fine on the first try


----------

